# Can anyone recommend a tiny CO2 system with solenoid?



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello,

I am setting up a 3 gallon picotope and I would like to do pressurized CO2 (dealing with DIY does not seem worth it). I am placing this on a small desk, so the smaller the better.

Anyway, I have done quite a bit of research and I am wondering if anyone has any recommendations for an affordable system. (less than $100 for solenoid, bubble counter, regulator, needle valves, etc)

I have seen the nano disposable CO2 cartridge kit like those offered by Fluval, but they do not seem to have a solenoid. I'm not home every night so I need to get something that can be put on a timer.

I have seen nano setups with a solenoid from places like GLA that are $170 for a kit, which seems quite high considering a normal size CO2 system from Milwake is $80.

So, does anyone have a good quality but small footprint system with a solenoid to recommend? I already have a paintball canister.

Thanks!


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

You can get an adapter to install a regular milwaukee regulator/solenoid on a paintball canister. Might be the best bet for something functional and affordable.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

You won't find anything tiny and affordable. Best thing i can think of is http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html. Things become _less_ affordable as they get smaller, not more. Smaller systems that actually still regulate the pressure take more precision macining and present several design challenges, therefore are more expensive to reproduce.

The disposable systems from fluval aren't actual regulators, so you wouldnt be able to put a solenoid on one without considerable cost and hassle.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

For really small there's always ada and do! aqua's setups 









http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_66&products_id=678










http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_2


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

The ada and do aqua ones are the perfect size, but they do not seem to have a solenoid, and buying their disposable cartridges will really add up (not to mention the initial cost being well over $100 anyway). They were the first ones I looked at since I go to Aqua Forest regularly, but I just don't think it's worth spending all of that if there is no solenoid. 

I'm now debating between going with the Milwaukee and having it take up a bunch of space on my desk (and being pretty ugly) and the twice as expensive Atomic Paintball regulator from ADA. 

Does anyone have any personal experience with these systems? Does the Atomic work well? It would be $90 more to get something more attractive, are there any advantages or downfalls to this unit over the Milwaukee?

The atomic says it has fixed working pressure, but does not say what it is fixed to, does anyone know? Also, is this looks to be a single-stage whereas the Milwaukee is a dual-stage, is that right?

Thanks so much!


----------



## R.C. (Jan 4, 2012)

Having two gauges does not mean it's dual stage. So, unfortunately no, the Milwaukee is a single stage regulator.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Just remember you get what you pay for. Milwaukee is known not for the low cost, but the cheapness of the parts (read about the play within the Milwaukee needle valve)

Co2 systems are one thing you don't want to go cheap on.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> You won't find anything tiny and affordable. Best thing i can think of is http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html. Things become _less_ affordable as they get smaller, not more. Smaller systems that actually still regulate the pressure take more precision macining and present several design challenges, therefore are more expensive to reproduce.
> 
> The disposable systems from fluval aren't actual regulators, so you wouldnt be able to put a solenoid on one without considerable cost and hassle.


+1 on GLA


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the atomic paintball regulator. I really like it. The working pressure is 30psi, so that it will work with the atomic diffusers.


----------



## gitusukka (Dec 31, 2007)

I've also been wondering about the gla and do aqua system. anyone had any experience with either one? Specifically if it uses standard 1/2 threaded co2 cartridges. Thanks.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Buy an Aquatek and be done with it....

For 169 dollars, you can basically make your own dual stage from sourcing parts on ebay, but then again if you knew this you wouldn't be asking this. Time and patience is required to go this route.

So basically for retail that won't cost a pretty penny, you got Milwaukee or Aquatek.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

The purpose is to inject a tiny amount of CO2 into a 3 gallon, so nothing super fancy or powerful is required. This will be in a very small yet visible space, so the smaller the system the better.

I will probably go with GLA. Are there any good nano competitors, like the one below? Or is it not worth shopping around?

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/25/aquaticlife-compact-co2-regulator-nano-reef-crowd/


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Tiger said:


> The purpose is to inject a tiny amount of CO2 into a 3 gallon, so nothing super fancy or powerful is required. This will be in a very small yet visible space, so the smaller the system the better.
> 
> I will probably go with GLA. Are there any good nano competitors, like the one below? Or is it not worth shopping around?
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/25/aquaticlife-compact-co2-regulator-nano-reef-crowd/


Check out neptunesaquatic website which is local as well. I'd say Neptunes Aquatic is on par with Albany Aquarium with fresh water but possibly even better as they've improved their freshwater selection a lot the past 4 months. They have plenty of co2 stuff (also located on their website) that might be worth looking into. Their store is starting to get some impressive show tanks so it's worth a trip if you're interested in a large selection of plants and fish. As well as they do their freshwater stuff, their salt water selection is even better


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

OK, narrowed it down to the following 3 devices, all of which are quite small.

Which is best?


ARCHAEA CO2 REGULATOR (PRO) SINGLE GAUGE WITH SOLENOID ($99)
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_95_73&products_id=447

AQUATICLIFE CO2 REGULATOR W/ LIGHTED SOLENOID VALVE ($140)
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_95_73&products_id=460

Atomic Paintball CO2 Regulator V2 ($180)
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Tiger said:


> The purpose is to inject a tiny amount of CO2 into a 3 gallon, so nothing super fancy or powerful is required. This will be in a very small yet visible space, so the smaller the system the better.
> 
> I will probably go with GLA. Are there any good nano competitors, like the one below? Or is it not worth shopping around?
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2010/10/25/aquaticlife-compact-co2-regulator-nano-reef-crowd/


You basically have four options here if you want something small and attractive.
1. GLA that has been mentioned: http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html
2. ADA that has been mentioned: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_2_52.
3. ADA Speed regulator: http://www.adgshop.com/Co2_Speed_Regulator_s/65.htm
4. Leland NR series, piece together apost body for that: http://www.lelandltd.com/regulating_valves_nr.htm

Out of all of them i think the GLA is the best deal, comes with a one piece attractive regulator with solenoid. For both of the ADA systems you have to buy the solenoid separately for $100. The leland regulator alone i believe is around $120 and that second ADA regulator is almost $300 and you still have to buy the $100 solenoid.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I've heard great things about the aquaticlife setup and I think it is a nice clean unit. I honestly think it is your best option with the requirements. Throw a Paintball adapter on it and you're good to go.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> You basically have four options here if you want something small and attractive.
> 1. GLA that has been mentioned: http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html
> 2. ADA that has been mentioned: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_2_52.
> 3. ADA Speed regulator: http://www.adgshop.com/Co2_Speed_Regulator_s/65.htm
> ...


I'm sorry, I guess I don't understand why the Archea and Aquatic life should be ruled out and not included in the list above. Is there a specific reason?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> I've heard great things about the aquaticlife setup and I think it is a nice clean unit. I honestly think it is your best option with the requirements. Throw a Paintball adapter on it and you're good to go.


good to know, thanks!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They shouldn't be. At least the aquaticlife shouldn't be. I don't care for the archea. I think people who haven't used them or seen them seem to be skeptical but I don't think there is a reason to be skeptical of the aquaticlife system. Users seem to like it. Do a search for aquaticlife on this forum and you'll find some experiences with it.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

fusiongt said:


> Check out neptunesaquatic website which is local as well. I'd say Neptunes Aquatic is on par with Albany Aquarium with fresh water but possibly even better as they've improved their freshwater selection a lot the past 4 months. They have plenty of co2 stuff (also located on their website) that might be worth looking into. Their store is starting to get some impressive show tanks so it's worth a trip if you're interested in a large selection of plants and fish. As well as they do their freshwater stuff, their salt water selection is even better


Their site looks awesome! I'll have to check it out one of these days!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> I don't care for the archea.


May I ask why? My friend has it and she seems to love it, so I'm just curious. 

Thanks!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Tiger said:


> May I ask why? My friend has it and she seems to love it, so I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks!


The one I held felt much flimsier than I'd expect for the price. The aquatic life is a better looking unit, imho. 

I do like that the archea unit can be run on cga 320, paintball or disposable cylinders.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Tiger said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I don't understand why the Archea and Aquatic life should be ruled out and not included in the list above. Is there a specific reason?


I hadn't looked very closely at the archaea regulator, i thought it was the same as those fluval regluators that aren't actually regulators, just a glorified on/off valve. I'm still skeptical if it is one or not, i have seen no reviews or experiences with them so i couldnt say for sure.

For the aquatic life, i've heard bad things about it's needle valve being bad and dying solenoids.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> The one I held felt much flimsier than I'd expect for the price. The aquatic life is a better looking unit, imho.
> 
> I do like that the archea unit can be run on cga 320, paintball or disposable cylinders.


I see, thanks for sharing. I'll have to ask her about that.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

samamorgan said:


> I hadn't looked very closely at the archaea regulator, i thought it was the same as those fluval regluators that aren't actually regulators, just a glorified on/off valve. I'm still skeptical if it is one or not, i have seen no reviews or experiences with them so i couldnt say for sure.
> 
> For the aquatic life, i've heard bad things about it's needle valve being bad and dying solenoids.


No, I'm pretty sure it's the real deal with reg and solenoid. I couldn't find many reviews either. 
I'll keep that in mind about the aquatic life, thanks!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the aquatic life and it's been stable, the needle valve you find on retail Co2 regulators are all the same in term of quality vs the more expensive ones you buy.

Retailers won't include a 50 dollar needle valve with a such a system as the price will sky rocket. If you look at the needle valve, it's basically the same design.

Here is my Aquatic Life :










I think the thing is the prettiest out of all the choices, minus the expensive ADA speed regulator. Don't pay attention the tape, that just electric tape I use so I won't get any scratches. I'm ordering a paintball adapter so I'll be using another regulator on the 5lbs. 

Don't buy those foreign Co2 regulators, they might be the cheapest but if you're spending a 100 you might as well go for a Aquatek. Not a fan of the GLA, looks like plastic but the price seems fair.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding what a few have said, but you don't need the ADA speed regulator with their Advanced System. They both have the same needle valve. Although expensive, the Advanced System and the ADA-branded solenoid are a complete setup.


----------

